# Screen very dim on answer call screen.



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello. I am on liquid 3.2 with IMO 6.1 aosp kernel. When my phone rings, my answer screen is extremely dim. It is very difficult to see. Sometimes after a couple seconds it brightens up enough to see who is calling but usually stays dim. Happens to me on tshed as well. I am using auto brightness at whatever settings were baked into the rom. This happens when I take the phone out of my pocket. Also happens when the phone is not in my pocket but screen is brighter but still hard to see caller id. I am guessing it has something auto brightness settings. If so. Can something advise me on how to correct it please Thanks.

Edit- CPU is at 184min - 1024max with ondemandX on power save option in speedtweak. The phone wakes when a call comes & I can answer it now problem. Just can hardly see it. Outside I can't see it at all.
Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

Turn off auto brightness
Set brightness to max
Put phone in pocket
Call self from different phone (or ask a friend to do so)
Take phone out of pocket

Still too dark?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Clean your camera lens? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

Kronofile said:


> Turn off auto brightness
> Set brightness to max
> Put phone in pocket
> Call self from different phone (or ask a friend to do so)
> ...


 Max brightness works. Answer screen shows full on brightness. Must be an auto brightness problem. Any ideas how to fix it? 
Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

JDely31 said:


> Max brightness works. Answer screen shows full on brightness. Must be an auto brightness problem. Any ideas how to fix it?
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Well... it could be auto brightness, or it could be the light sensor.

Depending on the ROM, the auto brightness, levels can be tweaked from somewhere in the settings menu. If you can't find the "custom levels" section of those settings, post and I'll see if I can walk you through it.

If it turns out to be the light sensor... hardware really can't be tweaked. Cleaning the screen is a good suggestion (the average human face is really quite disgustingly greasy).

You could also try manually adjusting the brightness. Many ROMs make it easy with intuitive interfaces.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

Kronofile said:


> Well... it could be auto brightness, or it could be the light sensor.
> 
> Depending on the ROM, the auto brightness, levels can be tweaked from somewhere in the settings menu. If you can't find the "custom levels" section of those settings, post and I'll see if I can walk you through it.
> 
> ...


How do u test to see if its the light sensor? I know where the custom light levels & how to change them but that's about it. Its very weird, the screen is only too dim when I answer a call from my pocket. Just unlocking the screen from my pocket, screen brightness is fine.
Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

JDely31 said:


> How do u test to see if its the light sensor? I know where the custom light levels & how to change them but that's about it. Its very weird, the screen is only too dim when I answer a call from my pocket. Just unlocking the screen from my pocket, screen brightness is fine.
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


To be honest, it is probably not the hardware...I just don't like to ignore any possibilities.

So you've edited the light levels and output. Have you played with the other settings? The 'window length' setting comes to mind. Basically, the software will aggregate the light levels over a period of time, average it, and use that average to determine brightness of the screen. Since you're coming from a very dark pocket, it could be taking a bit for that "average" to bump up to a level that increases your screen brightness.

Lower your window length, see if it helps. Also the 'reset threshold' might be worth taking a look at. I believe the value in that setting is the amount of light change that will "reset" the filters and cause the software to immediately use the current light level to determine brightness.

Then again, it could be your dialer (or call answer screen) interfering with the auto-brightness. Not sure the likelihood of that, but anything is possible.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe its you are running at 184? Try bumping your low end up some. It might be hanging ttrying to ramp up.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

I use Lux auto brightess free from the play store. It helps with the dimming problem in AOSP roms. There is tutorial when you download the app.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sorullo_xgrx (May 5, 2012)

I'm using liquid 3.2 Rom but I'm not used to set auto brightness, so I have never experienced such thing I'll give it a try and see if it's a Rom setting thing... Have you play around with the liquid setting app that came with the Rom?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

